# DIN für Not-Aus/Halt Elektromotor gesucht



## Safetykünstler (12 April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche schon seit längerer Zeit eine DIN / VDE Norm zu folgendem Thema:

Für die Not-Aus/Halt Funktion eines Elektromotors müssen ja verschiedene Komponenten zusammenspielen. In meinem Fall wären das:

CPU - Elektromotor
Not - Aus Taster
SPS
Sirius - Sicherheitsschaltgerät (verzögert/unverzögert)
Elektromotor
Frequeznzumrichter, ...
und ich suche jetzt eine DIN/VDE Norm wie diese Komponenten zusammenwirken müssen. 

Bis jetzt habe ich nur Normen gefunden mit denen ich nichts anfangen kann wie z.B. 

DIN EN ISO 138509 Sicherheit von Maschinen – Not-Halt Gestaltungsleitsätze
EN 60204 Sicherheit von Maschinen - Elektrische Ausrustung von Maschinen - Teil1 Allgemeine Anforderungen
EN 418
EN 13 849 - 1
....

da steht aber nichts genaues drin, z.B. es muss einen Schutz vor unbeabsichtigten Wiederanlauf vorsehen, aber nicht wie das zu realisieren ist oder wie der Not-Aus Taster auszusehen hat.

Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar.

Gruß Safetykünstler


----------



## M-Ott (12 April 2012)

Safetykünstler schrieb:


> da steht aber nichts genaues drin, z.B. es muss einen Schutz vor unbeabsichtigten Wiederanlauf vorsehen, aber nicht wie das zu realisieren ist oder wie der Not-Aus Taster auszusehen hat.


Weil es immer auf die Anforderungen ankommt. Stichwort Performance Level, Safety integrity level.


Safetykünstler schrieb:


> Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


Wie ist überhaupt die Frage?


----------



## Safetykünstler (12 April 2012)

Die Frage ist: Gibt es eine DIN Norm, die beschreibt, wie ein Not-Aus/Halt-Signal bei einem drehzahlveränderbaren Elektromotor zu erzeugen ist und wie dieses Signal zu verarbeiten ist, bis der Elektromotor steht.

Der Ablauf ist ja grob umschrieben so:

Drücken des Not-Aus/Halt Tasters
erkennen des Not-Aus Befehls am Sicherheitsschaltgerät (2 kanalige Ausführung) / überprüfen auf Querschluss,...
Sicherheitsschaltgerät schaltet Relais (unverzögert/verzögert)
CPU und Motormodul erhalten Not-Aus Befehl
abschalten des Elektromotors, Haltebremse ansteuern usw.
Gibt es eine Norm, die beschreibt wie dieser Ablauf auszusehen hat die Relais, Taster,... zu verknüpfen sind und wie die Sicherheitsschaltgeräte konstruiert sein müssen (Fehlerausfallwahrscheinlichkeit, zwangsgeführte Kontakte , Wiederanlaufschutz, ...).

Gruß Safetykünstler


----------



## jora (12 April 2012)

Safetykünstler schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Gibt es eine DIN Norm, die beschreibt, wie ein Not-Aus/Halt-Signal bei einem drehzahlveränderbaren Elektromotor zu erzeugen ist und wie dieses Signal zu verarbeiten ist, bis der Elektromotor steht.
> 
> Der Ablauf ist ja grob umschrieben so:
> 
> ...



Hi Safetykünstler,

eine Norm, die genau dein System nachbildet wirst du so gut wie garnicht finden. 
Versuch mal mit der DIN EN ISO 13850
http://www.beuth.de/de/norm/din-en-iso-13850/109770170?SearchID=388003459
die ist schon mal aktuell, vielleicht bekommst du für deine Anwendung in der mehr Hilfestellung.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## M-Ott (12 April 2012)

Du darfst den Motor nicht einfach als Motor sehen, sondern als Teil der Maschine, in die er eingebaut ist. Es sind - je nach Einsatzzweck und daraus resultierendem Risiko - verschiedene Szenarien zur Abschaltung des Motors möglich.
Aber wenn Du wirklich eine Norm suchst, die ganz allgemein beschreibt, wie ein Motor abzuschalten ist: Nein, gibt es definitiv nicht!


----------



## jora (12 April 2012)

Ich hab die Norm zwar nicht durchgelesen, aber vom Titel her könnte sie passen:
DIN EN 61800-5-2 / VDE 0160-105-2
http://www.beuth.de/de/norm/din-en-61800-5-2-vde-0160-105-2-2008-04/105745905?SearchID=388045131


----------



## Tommi (12 April 2012)

M-Ott schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du wirklich eine Norm suchst, die ganz allgemein beschreibt, wie ein Motor abzuschalten ist: Nein, gibt es definitiv nicht!



So isses, dann lies Dich hier mal ein und bemühe die Suchfunktion hier im Forum.
Eigentlich ist darüber sehr viel geschrieben.

http://www.dguv.de/ifa/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (12 April 2012)

Hallo,
zuerst eine Frage, welche Erfahrungen hast Du mit Steuerungstechnik und Funktionaler Sicherheit und allgemein mit Maschinen?
Die Normen welche vorgeben wie eine Sicherheitsfunktion strukturiert werden muss sind die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und -2 hierzu gibt es den von Tommi verlinkten BGIA Report der einiges erklärt und als Art Lehrbuch dienen soll, aber man braucht Erfahrung mit Maschinen und den darin enthaltenen Technologien Mechanik, Hydraulik, Pneumatik, Elektro und Elektronik. Nur dann kann man verstehen wie eine Sicherheitsfunktion ausgeführt werden muss.

Also man muss zunächst die Sicherheitsfunktion definieren und identifizieren, dies beginnt bei der Risikobeurteilung nach DIN EN ISO 12100. Dann muss man den Sollwert der Risikominderung und der Sicherheitsfunktion definieren. Sehe Dir mal diesen Link an:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/49323-Beispiel-13849-1-Verpackungsmaschine-Teil-1
Beispiel findest Du hier im Forum, die Handlung im Notfall ist nur eine ergänzende Sicherheitsfunktion und erstetzt nicht die eigentliche SF.

Bei Deinem Beispiel sind eine ganze riehe von normen zubeachten. 12100, 13850, 13849-1 -2, 60204-1, 13855 und ich habe jetzt nicht wirklich alles bedacht.


----------

